# Cancellation proceed time?



## Wen (Dec 17, 2019)

Hello everyone,

My husband and I went for an honeymoon last week and was convinced to purchase a Hilton grand vacation ownership in Florida on 12/11. I regretted almost immediately at same day afternoon when we were at Disney.... So we read a lot of threads on TUG forum and took action to send out the notice of cancellation on 12/12 evening and chose overnight shipping to calm our anxiety. On 12/13 we received the email stated:

--
Please accept this email as confirmation of receipt of your cancellation letter. Your request to cancel your contract was forwarded today to the site where you purchased to review and process.
Should you have any questions regarding your cancellation request, please feel free to contact your Quality Assurance Manager (see contact info listed below). They should be able to assist you further with refund info and processing times.
--

But the credit card we used to pay haven't received the refund. Now we are worried if anything would go wrong and we would have to pay thousands of dollars for it. Are we on the safe side? Do you think we should mail the cancellation letter again before the deadline?(I didn't use the format on TUG because we were in hurry and didn't read that article, we used very simple sentence to state we want to rescind.)
And we are too afraid to call the Quality Manager because we don't know if we would again be convinced to change our mind. 

A million thanks !!


----------



## Karen G (Dec 17, 2019)

Wen said:


> But the credit card we used to pay haven't received the refund.


Sometimes it can take up to 45 days for refunds to process on the credit cards. Since you got a confirmation email from them you have proof they received your rescission.  Relax & have a Merry Christmas. 

Also, I wouldn't fear talking with the Quality Assurance manager. As long as you don't talk to anyone in the sales dept. you'll be fine.


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 17, 2019)

Aside from the sales dept, HGVC has a reputation as a stand-up company that will do the right thing, even more than required sometimes. So, I wouldn't worry about it. OTOH, if the charge shows up on your next statement, you can initiate a dispute with the CC company. Most CC's now allow you to do this online.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 17, 2019)

Wen said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My husband and I went for an honeymoon last week and was convinced to purchase a Hilton grand vacation ownership in Florida on 12/11. I regretted almost immediately at same day afternoon when we were at Disney.... So we read a lot of threads on TUG forum and took action to send out the notice of cancellation on 12/12 evening and chose overnight shipping to calm our anxiety. On 12/13 we received the email stated:
> 
> ...


Congrats on rescinding.  You will receive the refund within 45 days.  Mind sharing how much rescission would save you?


----------



## CaliGirl08 (Dec 17, 2019)

I rescinded mine and after 30 days without a refund, I called them.  The staff processed the refund that day.


----------



## Grammarhero (Dec 19, 2019)

Wen said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> My husband and I went for an honeymoon last week and was convinced to purchase a Hilton grand vacation ownership in Florida on 12/11. I regretted almost immediately at same day afternoon when we were at Disney.... So we read a lot of threads on TUG forum and took action to send out the notice of cancellation on 12/12 evening and chose overnight shipping to calm our anxiety. On 12/13 we received the email stated:
> 
> ...


We hope your rescission and deposit refund were successful.  To track how much TS owners saved on TUG, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?  As half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail TS, there is no shaming.


----------



## Wen (Dec 19, 2019)

Thank you everyone! I feel much better after reading these replies. I still haven’t gotten update from either Hilton or CC company, but will wait patiently.

The plan we got is 9k total down payment (8.5k purchase price and 600 closing costs). They promised additional 3200 points in the first year as bonus. Every even number year 1600 points with ~700 maintain fee. The property is Las palmeras. I think it is not a good offer. We are concerned about the quality manager because she told us we got a very great deal when we signed the documents, and after I realized it’s not true I kind of losing trust on her. But she is still a very friendly person.

I will keep updating if we get any further response!


----------



## Talent312 (Dec 20, 2019)

Wen said:


> ... We are concerned about the quality manager because she told us we got a very great offer when we signed the documents, and after I realized it’s not true, I kind of losing trust on her. But she is still a very friendly person.



The quality manager is merely a "closer" whose job is to make sure that you think you got a good deal. So, of course, they are going to be smiling, jolly and shake your hand. It's part of the sales-creep handbook. "Gosh, we're so friendly, you gott'a want to buy." The last thing they want is for you to worry that they might've just robbed you blind.

Sorry, it was a bad deal. Congrats on realizing your mistake before it was too late. While waiting on your refund, do not accept any calls from them. They will only try to change your mind, and may even offer to sweeten the pot. Do not fall for it.

Aside from their sales-creeps, HGVC offers a quality product.
But whether its HGVC or some other TS, always buy resale.
There are sources online and reputable resale brokers.
.


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 20, 2019)

Check out the resale market, Judy K and Seth are relators and good places to start looking at real prices for a timeshare.


----------



## Wen (Jan 19, 2020)

Hello everyone,

We got our refund just before the New Year! Thank you everyone for your very kind advices.
If without this awesome forum I can imagine how hard it would be and we would have ruined our honeymoon because of this. We would remember the lesson and next time when we considering a timeshare program we would definitely go for a resale instead of buying from salesman.

Best of luck


----------



## faithcee (Feb 4, 2020)

Wen said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We got our refund just before the New Year! Thank you everyone for your very kind advices.
> If without this awesome forum I can imagine how hard it would be and we would have ruined our honeymoon because of this. We would remember the lesson and next time when we considering a timeshare program we would definitely go for a resale instead of buying from salesman.
> ...




Hi - we just bought ours direct on 1/30 and we have time to cancel.  I saw the notes about sending USPS mail, etc. but seems like the email route is the fastest.  Can you share with me the email address to send the cancellation/rescind letter?
Thanks!!!  I think we need to buy resale for sure!


----------



## dayooper (Feb 4, 2020)

faithcee said:


> Hi - we just bought ours direct on 1/30 and we have time to cancel.  I saw the notes about sending USPS mail, etc. but seems like the email route is the fastest.  Can you share with me the email address to send the cancellation/rescind letter?
> Thanks!!!  I think we need to buy resale for sure!


It's not the speed, but the sent date. When you send certified with return receipt, there is a record of when it was sent and proof that it was delivered (or attempted delivery). It's also the method they say to use in the contract.


----------



## theo (Feb 4, 2020)

faithcee said:


> Hi - we just bought ours direct on 1/30 and we have time to cancel.  I saw the notes about sending USPS mail, etc. but seems like the email route is the fastest.  Can you share with me the email address to send the cancellation/rescind letter?



You cannot legally or successfully rescind (cancel) your contract just by sending an email message --- "speed" notwithstanding.

Follow the rescission instructions provided to you in writing (as required by law) at the time of your contract execution; those instructions likely and clearly specify the use of *USPS certified mail.*

Certified mail does not mean email, fax, text, Federal Express, DHL, UPS, smoke signals or carrier pigeon.
You have only a limited and specific time period in which to rescind (cancel), so please by all means do it *correctly*.


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 4, 2020)

faithcee said:


> Hi - we just bought ours direct on 1/30 and we have time to cancel.  I saw the notes about sending USPS mail, etc. but seems like the email route is the fastest.  Can you share with me the email address to send the cancellation/rescind letter?
> Thanks!!!  I think we need to buy resale for sure!


Sending an email is legally ineffective.  You have to follow the instructions as exact.  You can't substitute your own methods and expect a court or the TS resorts to be sympathetic to you.  Just send USPS certified.  Mind sharing how much rescission would save you?


----------



## faithcee (Feb 4, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Sending an email is legally ineffective.  You have to follow the instructions as exact.  You can't substitute your own methods and expect a court or the TS resorts to be sympathetic to you.  Just send USPS certified.  Mind sharing how much rescission would save you?



I think we might have gotten screwed.....bought direct - 2 bedroom, 2 bath every other year 4100 club points, with 7500 bonus points (just realized it's SILVER, whatever that means) for $13,000 with $1213 maintenance every other year.  

Today I saw the resales.  And the various online complaints on how it is not possible to book a hotel of choice even with 9 months advance notice....


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 4, 2020)

faithcee said:


> I think we might have gotten screwed.....bought direct - 2 bedroom, 2 bath every other year 4100 club points, with 7500 bonus points (just realized it's SILVER, whatever that means) for $13,000 with $1213 maintenance every other year.
> 
> Today I saw the resales.  And the various online complaints on how it is not possible to book a hotel of choice even with 9 months advance notice....


Okay.  So unscrew yourself.  Write a rescission letter with the TS contract number, detailing both you and your SO's name, and signatures.  Send USPS certified.  Keep copies of everything.  As long as you send within the rescission date with the above details, the TS resort is legally required to process your refund.


----------



## brp (Feb 4, 2020)

faithcee said:


> I think we might have gotten screwed.....bought direct - 2 bedroom, 2 bath every other year 4100 club points, with 7500 bonus points (just realized it's SILVER, whatever that means) for $13,000 with $1213 maintenance every other year.
> 
> Today I saw the resales.  And the various online complaints on how it is not possible to book a hotel of choice even with 9 months advance notice....



May I ask where you booked? Many HGVC locations can easily be booked at 9 months. Some others not so much.

Cheers,


----------



## faithcee (Feb 4, 2020)

brp said:


> May I ask where you booked? Many HGVC locations can easily be booked at 9 months. Some others not so much.
> 
> Cheers,



We haven't booked yet, I was looking at online reviews on Consumer Affairs or some site like that.  
I wasn't as hesitant about the program itself, just the fact that I overpaid for the it by buying direct.  Looking at some of the reseller links provided on this forum....I could have bought what I have for about 20% of what I paid.  Ouch.


----------



## faithcee (Feb 4, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Okay.  So unscrew yourself.  Write a rescission letter with the TS contract number, detailing both you and your SO's name, and signatures.  Send USPS certified.  Keep copies of everything.  As long as you send within the rescission date with the above details, the TS resort is legally required to process your refund.



Letter drafted.  Copies made.  Headed to USPS shortly.  The date stamp is the official date (vs date received) right?


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 4, 2020)

faithcee said:


> Letter drafted.  Copies made.  Headed to USPS shortly.  The date stamp is the official date (vs date received) right?


Yes.  official date is postmark date.


----------



## brp (Feb 4, 2020)

faithcee said:


> We haven't booked yet...



Talk about typos on my part...what I meant was "where you *bought*" 

But, yeah, no matter where, resale savings are the way to go!

Cheers,


----------



## dayooper (Feb 4, 2020)

faithcee said:


> We haven't booked yet, I was looking at online reviews on Consumer Affairs or some site like that.
> I wasn't as hesitant about the program itself, just the fact that I overpaid for the it by buying direct.  Looking at some of the reseller links provided on this forum....I could have bought what I have for about 20% of what I paid.  Ouch.



It all depends on where you want to go. Places like the SW Florida affiliates, prime weeks in Oahu, prime weeks in Hilton Head and ski weeks in Breckenridge and Park City are difficult. Most other places are pretty easy. We booked a 3 bedroom at Ocean 22 during a prime week at 9 months no problem. The friends that are traveling with us book a standard 2 bedroom for the same prime week under 7 months out and had no problem either. It all depends on where you want. Many of the complaints on the Facebook groups are they can't get those Marco Island or Sanibel Island weeks. They are very hard because those are fixed weeks and the owners must deposit them into the system. Many of those owners aren't even members of the club (club membership is voluntary at those resorts).

With that being said, you should most definitely rescind ASAP. That Silver week can be had very cheap or even free on the resale market. 

Good Luck!


----------



## Cherish Montgomery (Feb 16, 2020)

Hey there just checking to see if you were successful and if you emailed? We purchased from Parc Soil and want to rescind.


----------



## RX8 (Feb 16, 2020)

Cherish Montgomery said:


> Hey there just checking to see if you were successful and if you emailed? We purchased from Parc Soil and want to rescind.



As long as one rescinds within the timeframe and method as listed in the contract then a rescission will happen 100% of the time.

When and where did you purchase?


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 16, 2020)

Cherish Montgomery said:


> Hey there just checking to see if you were successful and if you emailed? We purchased from Parc Soil and want to rescind.


Check the contract for TS rescission instructions.  Then follow as exact.  Mind sharing the TS purchase price?


----------



## Cherish Montgomery (Feb 16, 2020)

RX8 said:


> As long as one rescinds within the timeframe and method as listed in the contract then a rescission will happen 100% of the time.
> 
> When and where did you purchase?


We purchased Friday the 14th. Orlando Florida is where we did the purchasing at. I just want to make sure I’m sending to the correct place and it makes it!


----------



## Cherish Montgomery (Feb 16, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Check the contract for TS rescission instructions.  Then follow as exact.  Mind sharing the TS purchase price?


14,900 3400 points every 2 years‍


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 16, 2020)

Cherish Montgomery said:


> We purchased Friday the 14th. Orlando Florida is where we did the purchasing at. I just want to make sure I’m sending to the correct place and it makes it!


Be sure to send USPS certified, that both you and your SO sign the rescission letter, which should have both your names and signatures. Keep copies of everything.


----------



## AJim13 (Feb 29, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Okay.  So unscrew yourself.  Write a rescission letter with the TS contract number, detailing both you and your SO's name, and signatures.  Send USPS certified.  Keep copies of everything.  As long as you send within the rescission date with the above details, the TS resort is legally required to process your refund.



question we bought at HGV in Vegas but some of the paperwork says Fl. Do we send the letter to FL or NV? Home state is AZ. Also, i see the address to mail letter but what specifics does it need to do it right (Require)? Thats not in the rescind paperwork. This is for Hilton. Thx u!


----------



## RX8 (Mar 1, 2020)

@AJim13 You can send the letter to the address listed on your contract for the rescission.  Send it USPS certified receipt requested.  It must be postmarked within the rescission period to be valid.  It doesn't matter when they receive it.

Here is a thread with rescission instructions, including sample wording.









						How to rescind (cancel) my timeshare purchase?
					

How to Cancel a Timeshare Purchase - Free timeshare advice article




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Grammarhero (Mar 1, 2020)

AJim13 said:


> question we bought at HGV in Vegas but some of the paperwork says Fl. Do we send the letter to FL or NV? Home state is AZ. Also, i see the address to mail letter but what specifics does it need to do it right (Require)? Thats not in the rescind paperwork. This is for Hilton. Thx u!


Be sure whoever signed the TS contract also signs and is named in three rescission letter.  Mind sharing how much you’d save with rescission?


----------



## AJim13 (Mar 1, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Be sure whoever signed the TS contract also signs and is named in three rescission letter.  Mind sharing how much you’d save with rescission?



Thx u! & 23k will post update when i  get one!


----------



## AJim13 (Mar 1, 2020)

RX8 said:


> @AJim13 You can send the letter to the address listed on your contract for the rescission.  Send it USPS certified receipt requested.  It must be postmarked within the rescission period to be valid.  It doesn't matter when they receive it.
> 
> Here is a thread with rescission instructions, including sample wording.
> 
> ...


Thx u!!!


----------



## AJim13 (Mar 13, 2020)

Grammarhero said:


> Sending an email is legally ineffective.  You have to follow the instructions as exact.  You can't substitute your own methods and expect a court or the TS resorts to be sympathetic to you.  Just send USPS certified.  Mind sharing how much rescission would save you?


Thx u Grammar and al the others who helped me save over an initial $23k and lifetime of money!  If you are reading this and still im rescission period cancel! You got dupped! Look for cents on the dollar deals within this forum!  Mail that letter and trust the process!


----------



## AJim13 (Mar 13, 2020)

Yh


RX8 said:


> As long as one rescinds within the timeframe and method as listed in the contract then a rescission will happen 100% of the time.
> 
> When and where did you purchase?


Cant thx u enough! All deposit refunded and contract cancelled!


----------

